# I got a coyote problem!



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

Today when I was out walking Annie, I decided to go deep into some of my hunting territory. It gets really thick back there and I haven't been back there since around the beginning of November. Well anyways, I get back there and start walking around Annie starts finding all kinds of pheasant and other animal remains. And I was starting to wonder if people had been back there hunting without permission but I didn't see any foot prints, all I saw was big paw prints. So I decided to look around a little and I went over a hill and out of the corner of my eye I saw a coyote running through the trees about 100 yards away! So I started heading back and looking around for any more sign of coyotes, and all in all I found 8 piles of pheasant remains with coyote tracks around them, and 12 more piles of fur and blood with coyote tracks around those also.

I guess what I need is some advise on how to hunt these. I have never gone coyote hunting and I would appreciate all of the info you guys will give me.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

And Minnesota wants $250 for North Dakota residents to call coyotes in Minnesota. Many North Dakota residents would pay $50 or under to have the legal right to help you.
P.S.
North Dakota charges Minnesota non-residents a 1/6th of that to help in our state.

I very much dislike having non-resident "elevated" fees amongst neighboring states that want to indulge in each other's states hunting/fishing prosperities. We all need to learn to share; we are all U.S. citizen's I presume.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

get a pheasant distress call and a 12 ga shotgun, loaded with #4 buckshot, or the Dead Coyote Hevi shot loads and sneak back in there. Start calling and hang on, they should come running


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Or any distress call for that matter. They won't be picky. Anything sounding like it's having a bad day will attract them.


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

So, it would cost you guys 250 dollars to come over and help me out?? Thats a bummer.... any MN guys wanna help me out?

What time of the day works best?


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

Where in MN are you located?


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

Im from Osakis Minnesota.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Doesnt sound like a coyote problem to me. I personally would consider that Coyote Hunting Heaven. Get out there.


----------

